# Are You Ready Yet? -- A Cubing Proposal



## Kit Clement (Sep 16, 2015)

If you haven't heard from my Facebook or Chris' channel yet, here's the video he made of me proposing to the most wonderful woman in the world.






I suppose that this competition is our "AvG 1" -- looking forward to the "AvG 2" competition.


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats  I wish the best


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 16, 2015)

This is SO CUTE and y'all are SO COOL


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats to both Kit and Lauren! Glad I was there to see this!

I'm also glad Kevin told me what was going on so I didn't walk into the pictures or something.


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome, congrats Kit and Lauren!


----------



## Torch (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations! Time to start planning the cube wedding?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations Kit and Lauren! I loved the proposal! Very nicely done


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm glad I was able to play a small part in this.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 16, 2015)

To reiterate what I commented on Lauren's fb post about this: AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 16, 2015)

Big congratulations!

I'd always imagined that anyone proposing with a Treasure Chest cube would just come off as dorky and unromantic, but you managed to pull it off really well, it was really sweet. Great job Kit!


----------



## Laura O (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations!

I hope there wasn't too much stress at the competition, so you could enjoy this special day.


----------



## Berd (Sep 16, 2015)

Very well done Kit! Very romantic!


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 16, 2015)

Laura O said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I hope there wasn't too much stress at the competition, so you could enjoy this special day.



Thankfully for this competition, I didn't delegate or organize for a change, so we definitely got to enjoy it. We were getting so far ahead that I was worried some of my friends/family wouldn't show up in time. Even after adding square-1, our potential event, I had to tell James to slow down the competition -- something I've never had to say before.

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 16, 2015)

The kids will be cubers too! Congratulations!


----------



## stoic (Sep 16, 2015)

1:40.49? Slow.







Seriously, nice work and good luck to you both.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations, you two!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow that's sweet! Also was that an official solve? (Lol)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2015)

stoic said:


> 1:40.49? Slow.



Yeah. Bro, does she even cube?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 16, 2015)

That's amazing! Congratulations to you two!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 16, 2015)

This is cute and all, but who put a water bottle in the way?


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope the delegate gave her an extra solve. Congrats tho


----------



## thelunarbros (Sep 16, 2015)

No distracting competitors while solving Kit.

Seriously this is so cute agh


----------



## Chree (Sep 16, 2015)

Kit just set the UWR for "Most adorable moment in Cubing".

Edit: Sorry, this happened in comp, so it's official. Congrats on your WR Kit!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 16, 2015)

I would imagine Lauren doesn't care all that much about getting a bad time...


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 16, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> I hope the delegate gave her an extra solve. Congrats tho



Nope, it counted.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 16, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Nope, it counted.



somebody tell the delegate!!!1!!! owait


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Thankfully for this competition, I didn't delegate or organize for a change, so we definitely got to enjoy it. We were getting so far ahead that I was worried some of my friends/family wouldn't show up in time. Even after adding square-1, our potential event, I had to tell James to slow down the competition -- something I've never had to say before.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, everyone!





AlexMaass said:


> somebody tell the delegate!!!1!!! owait



He wasn't actually the delegate


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 16, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> He wasn't actually the delegate


a delegate, I guess


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 16, 2015)

James and I both offered an extra scramble, but she declined the offer.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh is the treasure chest comp legal?


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 16, 2015)

Reconstruction?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 17, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Oh is the treasure chest comp legal?



No reason it shouldn't be. It's still a 3x3 though why you'd want to use it surpasses me


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is probably my all time favorite thread! Congrats Kit and Lauren!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sam N (Sep 17, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Dene (Sep 17, 2015)

Gee wizz Kit, you've certainly grown up since we first met way back in 2009.

Pretty sure that was a significant breach of regulations. If I were delegate I'd get the WDC onto this.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

Dene said:


> Pretty sure that was a significant breach of regulations. If I were delegate I'd get the WDC onto this.



well it's not like Lauren cared...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 17, 2015)

Dene said:


> Gee wizz Kit, you've certainly grown up since we first met way back in 2009.
> 
> Pretty sure that was a significant breach of regulations. If I were delegate I'd get the WDC onto this.



I already got a reply from Brest for illegally switching the cubes.


"WDC cannot comprehend the cute.

case dismissed."


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cute too distracting. Delegation overload.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2015)

Speedcutin'...?


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 17, 2015)

I mean, Kit could've changed the regulations before this happened if this wouldn't be comp legal or not cute enough for the WDC to care. /s

Congrats anyway!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2015)

gj Kit!


----------

